
Docker Enterprise and Community Editions - nigma
https://store-stage.docker.com/search?offering=enterprise&type=edition
======
itsnotvalid
Docker Enterprise:
[https://www.docker.com/enterprise](https://www.docker.com/enterprise)

What really trigger this is that their beta versions for mac and windows now
have a changlog reading like this:

"Introduce Docker Community Edition"

It seems that they would be releasing the current tools as a separate but
related product now. Just to clarify, Docker for Mac or Windows is not open-
sourced (although it includes docker which is open-sourced).

------
nigma
For clarification, the Docker Community Edition appeared in the Docker for Mac
beta channel, but it looks there is no official announcement yet of the
upcoming editions.

The link leads to a staging version of the store.docker.com site that is
indexed in google.

------
TwoSizeEffect82
Yeah, doesnt work - Im surprised the staging site isnt restricted. but at
least the new site looks good

